# Green cleaner



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

What are people using these days as a more environmentally friendly mildew killer, other than bleach?..


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

anyone?:blink:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I havent found anything myself. Tried "Simple Green" and few other products and wasnt impressed. Still using Bleach.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

finishesbykevyn said:


> What are people using these days as a more environmentally friendly mildew killer, other than bleach?..


just rinse well and pre rinse areas prior. not much out there that will kill mildew besides bleach.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. That's what I thought...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I asked an environmentally conscience friend of mine this question and here is her reply:



> spray the surface with silver water to kill the fungus, then saturate the surface with hydrogen peroxide and while it is wet sprinkle baking soda on it. Use really good ventilation! The fumes are mildly irritating but manageable.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

You can buy a silver generator online http://www.pdxsilverguy.com/ (I have one, and it has been the best thing for staying healthy since sliced gluten free bread! LOL... )


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Go to www.wash-safe.com , all of their products are environmentally safe, kill the mold/mildew, and are reasonably priced. They have a product called painters wash that is great for prepping surfaces. It will kill the mold and remove all of the chalking, I won't paint anything exterior until I clean it with this first.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You can buy a silver generator online http://www.pdxsilverguy.com/ (I have one, and it has been the best thing for staying healthy since sliced gluten free bread! LOL... )


Jason are you serious? this is from the Mayo Clinic
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colloidal-silver/AN01682


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> Jason are you serious? this is from the Mayo Clinic
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colloidal-silver/AN01682


hey he has a girlfriend:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

He applied it to his face! LOL.... 

It was not because he was drinking it. 

I drink it often and have no discoloration to my skin. 

BTW, it is the #1 leading natural antibiotic. Do more research. It's great stuff and I make it myself. Ever have pink eye? It's know to be contagious and takes days to get rid of. Colloidal silver kills it within in minutes (less than 10). No pink eye. How about that fungus that grows under the finger nails and toe nails... Kills it dead and soon you have a new nail and no fungus... Serious people, the blue guy thing is a rarity, and only because the product is abused does it cause that situation.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Great stuff guys. Thanks for the websites. I wonder what is in that painters wash. Kinda pricey huh?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You might want to check this one also.
http://sunbrite.stores.yahoo.net/


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> hey he has a girlfriend:thumbsup:


Now He could date smurfette.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Jason are you serious? this is from the Mayo Clinic
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colloidal-silver/AN01682


LOL... What a joke. Most medical clinics don't know their azz from a hole in the ground when it come to this product. You know why? For the same reason they say that there is no scientific study of good health from using this product, they have no scientific study to disprove it. 

This is a no-brainer:



> the Food and Drug Administration has taken action against some manufacturers of colloidal silver products for making unproven health claims.


Why have they taken this action? Because they know the truth behind this product and refuse to acknowledge it as a viable solution to many illnesses because the FDA would rather poison ( for example, allowing MSG into food products and the use of Aspartame in other products) the population than to help it's health. It's all about the money and the government.

I have plenty of proven facts about what Colodial Silver does and can do. First off, it keeps my family out of medical centers and from the use of over the counter drugs. Gee... what is so terribly wrong with that? The arrogance of the FDA and clinics that fall for the FDA's trap..... :whistling2:


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> LOL... What a joke. Most medical clinics don't know their azz from a hole in the ground when it come to this product. You know why? For the same reason they say that there is no scientific study of good health from using this product, they have no scientific study to disprove it.
> 
> This is a no-brainer:
> 
> ...


This is pretty cool Jason. Thanks for sharing. Who would have thought that silver had such health benefits..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

finishesbykevyn said:


> This is pretty cool Jason. Thanks for sharing. Who would have thought that *silver had such health benefits*..


No doubt!  I put some in a gallon of milk once and that gallon lasted a month longer than the expiration date. I was impressed! :yes:

Silver is known for killing thousands of bacteria. And it is harmless. 

My family has been using it for about 8 years now.


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

look up Concrobium...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.wetandforget.com.au/wetforget.htm


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Jason,my wife and I haven't even had so much as a sniffle in over 8 years! Exercise & a good diet that includes berries every day.
No offense but that kinda freaks me out! You know people use to talk about how great lead & asbestos was not to long ago as well. I'm just sayin....be careful man!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

If you use it properly, bleach (sodium hypochlorite) is perfectly safe for the environment. The fats are what they are.. we swim in it. We drink it. We wash our clothes in it. Its all about technique, dilution and proper rinsing.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> If you use it properly, bleach (sodium hypochlorite) is perfectly safe for the environment. The fats are what they are.. we swim in it. We drink it. We wash our clothes in it. Its all about technique, dilution and proper rinsing.


 
what about 12.5 I had a guy tell me he etched some windows using it. I think he wasfull of it???


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Dave, if he used 12.5% he probably did way more damage than just etching glass. That could wipe out landscaping within 20 feet of a wash. 

We start with 12% and then mix down, use buffering surfactants and downstream. The mix hitting the wall is < or = 1%.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> hey he has a girlfriend:thumbsup:


I always wanted to know where Papa smurf was these days ...:thumbup:


----------

